# 100 texts per hour limit removal



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Android has the text limit set to 100 per hour. I'm the past I've used the elite sms bomber app to do away with the limit but it seems to cause issues on ics. Can someone tell me what file needs to be changed or whip up a zip? Thanks
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Never heard of this before. What is the error that it displays when you reach the limit? I'd like to find it and disable it or increases the limit.


----------



## komradefox (Aug 7, 2011)

i am interested...


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

if you're getting more than 100 texts an hour why don't you just call the people instead...


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

it gives you a warning makes you hit ok after everyone and won't send if you don't hit okay. I rarely hit it but it happens texting 6 or 7 different people at once.. Also useful for text bombing.. I wouldn't know where to look to find thelimit but if your knowledge is greater then mine maybe download elite SMS bomber and tear apart the apk? It's banned from the market so it has to be googled

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Someone really needs to send an SMS more than every 40 seconds? Seems like you're spamming people to death at that rate.


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

let's just say my job is an under the table kind of thing and I use the shit out of texts. 8000 last month, and I've never had this issue. Definitely done 100/hour before without the warning.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

Haha. That guy sells drugs.


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> Haha. That guy sells drugs.


Sounds like it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## reverepats (Aug 21, 2011)

razor2006 said:


> Haha. That guy sells drugs.


Hahah thought the same thing. Too funny!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

http://digiex.net/guides-reviews/guides-tutorials/mobile-devices/9546-how-remove-android-sms-limit-gingerbread.html

don't feel like spending 3 bucks at the moment to test it.. could someone make a zip or teach me how? Thanks
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## rmiles7721 (Feb 17, 2012)

yarly said:


> Someone really needs to send an SMS more than every 40 seconds? Seems like you're spamming people to death at that rate.


There are valid reasons besides spamming. I could actually see using it and have to send semi-mass texts almost on a daily basis. I operate three restaurants and if I get hung on a shift I have a couple of contact lists with 30-50 people on each that I send a stock mass text such as "looking for a waitress at such-and-such store at whatever time" using GoSMS. I normally don't have to wait more than four or five minutes before I get an answer from someone who wants to work.


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

throwbot said:


> let's just say my job is an under the table kind of thing and I use the shit out of texts. 8000 last month, and I've never had this issue. Definitely done 100/hour before without the warning.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Eh, rookie numbers. I've seen ppl who have done more than 12, 13, even 18K text a month....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Mexiken said:


> Eh, rookie numbers. I've seen ppl who have done more than 12, 13, even 18K text a month....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I've been around 15k before.. friend has hit 20 22 ish
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nawdman (Aug 23, 2011)

Use infinite SMS works perfect

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

Perfect example. Text to win sweepstakes. I attempted to win tix to Vegas and sent over 5k texts in the contest week.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## reuuin (Aug 1, 2011)

This thread is full of ridiculous

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mexiken (Jul 23, 2011)

reuuin said:


> This thread is full of ridiculous
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


It's not ridiculous, it's using the phone, and within the scope of the terms of usage.

It's a valid question that merits some attention.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

reuuin said:


> This thread is full of ridiculous
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Hah yeah it is. People are kind of straying from the point, has anyone else gotten this message? And for the record 22k is in-frickin-sane. I've hit about 17k before I think. I'm sure its possible, especially if your like me and you have about thirty received for every one you send. Is the limit for both? If its for received texts too then I def would've seen it by now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

rmiles7721 said:


> There are valid reasons besides spamming. I could actually see using it and have to send semi-mass texts almost on a daily basis. I operate three restaurants and if I get hung on a shift I have a couple of contact lists with 30-50 people on each that I send a stock mass text such as "looking for a waitress at such-and-such store at whatever time" using GoSMS. I normally don't have to wait more than four or five minutes before I get an answer from someone who wants to work.


Correct me if I'm wrong but isnt sending a mass message to a lot of people in hopes of enticing a few to respond the definition of spamming, no matter how noble the message is in your eyes.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

JBirdVegas said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but isnt sending a mass message to a lot of people in hopes of enticing a few to respond the definition of spamming, no matter how noble the message is in your eyes.


You're wrong. Spam is unsolicited. He has a valid use case for sending a large number of texts.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

rmiles7721 said:


> You're wrong. Spam is unsolicited. He has a valid use case for sending a large number of texts.


Depending on what you're doing that day (i.e. not wanting to work) I'm sure some of those 30-50 would consider it "unwanted"


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

yarly said:


> Depending on what you're doing that day (i.e. not wanting to work) I'm sure some of those 30-50 would consider it "unwanted"


Haha. Maybe. But when I was waiting tables through college we did the same thing. It was never an issue.


----------



## piax (Jan 4, 2012)

This is too funny and it just so happens this process was completed by my brother just yesterday
I think everyone has that one friend who will always spams them
well non the less you need about $6 for two in market apps 
Root explorer & SQLite Editor both from speed software

then you want to Google the rest








I dislike getting spammed so for a restaurant owner...sorry!


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Could you get a screenshot of the notification message text? It would help narrow down the location for me much easier.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

This thread is pretty Lol.. sorry for OP









I frequent a number of underground (ILLEGAL ZOMG!) poker rooms, some of which will send me a text once a day announcing the time play will start and what games will be available. The same text goes out to probably well over a hundred other frequent players. It's good for their business, and we as players like to get the notifications, which we can ask to not receive if we wish.

So there.. guy doesn't have to be a drug dealer or spamming people to have a legit, but off-the-books, reason


----------



## ac398 (Dec 23, 2011)

Nvmd


----------



## Mikefrostlpn (Jun 7, 2011)

I laughed a lot reading this. First I've never encountered a 100 SMS Limit and I routinely break 20k a month. Maybe its related to group messaging?


----------



## guldilox (Dec 17, 2011)

I easily do more than 100 texts an hour on a regular basis and I have never encountered any sort of limit or warning or notification. I think I've easily done maybe 500 in an hour, but to be fair about 400 of those were spamming friends to annoy them.

I did read in the small text of some third-party SMS app that there *is* a 100/hour limit and that it isn't that app malfunctioning. But honestly, again, never encountered it myself.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

Mikefrostlpn said:


> I laughed a lot reading this. First I've never encountered a 100 SMS Limit and I routinely break 20k a month. Maybe its related to group messaging?


I think you're correct. Only mention I've seen involves group messaging.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## wiseguychacon (Oct 23, 2011)

OK I'm going out on a limb here, but are you on your own account, or on your parents or friends or whoever's account? If you are I would put money that they have put a limit on what is called usage controls online through my verizon that will tell you when you hit a certain limit that has been set. Its there to help parents typically make sure there kids are not over using, or to help an individual keep track so they don't go over especially if don't have unlimited but whoever doesn't have unlimited text? 

Oh and it has nothing to do with ICS. That would be stoooopid

Sent from my SUPER NEXUS


----------

